

Did wikipedia backpedal? - rabbidroid

well, for me wikipedia works fine now. I tried from chrome and firefox on linux, and from IE on windows. Am I doing something wrong, or did they back pff the whole thing.
======
gexla
Nope, it works for me. Or it doesn't work for me. Er, the SOPA black out works
for me. ;)

I have to be on the English version though. The other languages just have a
blackout banner at the top. The black out won't work if you have JS disabled.
Also, the main page which lists all the different language choices isn't
blacked out.

~~~
rabbidroid
I got JS enabled and im on the <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page> link,
and I just get a banner on the top.

I also tried to click in to articles, and it works fine, and I'm in NYC.

The weird thing is, that on my mobile phone, if I request desktop version, I
do get the blackout page. I don't get it...

------
JuurianChi
:I

